# Timberline Stove opening??



## Ullr (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello, Not sure where else to go at this point as my local stove shops are no help at all. I recently revived an old Timberline stove from my father to put into my home. We got it all nice and pretty and into my basement (VERY slowly they really re heavy little things). We got gasket in it, checked the baffle, cleaned it out some, got some new paint on it and put in on some tiles so it wouldn't be touching the concert floor.  Now for our confusion, when we tried to connect the 6" stove pipe it wouldn't fit into the 6" thimble/opening/what ever you call it on top of the stove. We used tin snips to try and allow for more flex in the crimped end of the pipe, but that just lead to having rather large openings between the stove and the pipe. What are we missing to get it connected?


----------



## begreen (Oct 14, 2013)

What is the inside dimension of the flue collar? Are there any obstruction on the walls of the collar?


----------



## Ullr (Oct 14, 2013)

Using a 12" steel ruler, I get 5.75". The stove is made from 1/4" boiler plate, or at least the info I find of it says that is what it is. Yet the OD of it is 6". It is clear and smooth with no obstructions. The snap together pipe I am using is a lit out of round, but I can work it a little while trying to fit it in. But it just wont fit. The elbow I have which is round wont even fit down into it. My father says there is something with two bolts that can be used, but he hasn't seen one in years.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like you may need a flue collar adapter.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> Sounds like you may need a flue collar adapter.


 
BG I just measured my Summit best I could (stove pipe goes right into it) and it looks like mine is 5.75 ID. What would the measurment be?
*Did some better measuring and it is right at 6 inches I guess.*


----------



## Ullr (Oct 15, 2013)

Went to a small hardware store about 45 minutes out of the way. the have what they call a 6"to 6" Starter. Always saw them and thought they were just connecters. It almost fit. I measures about 1/16th larger. A block of wood and hammer got it to fit in with minimal bowing, and no gap that I can see. Unless some one says this is really not a good thing, it is what I am going to stick with.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 16, 2013)

I will bump this up for you, if there is no gap and you think its safe it should be OK, you are going to screw the connection right?
 A picture would be great.


----------



## Ullr (Oct 16, 2013)

Well there are no screw holes in the stove, so unless I drill them it will just sit in there.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 16, 2013)

No likey no screws, it recomended to screw every joint with at least 3 screws, if you ever have a chimney fire the stove pipe will flail about like a fish out of water.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Drill it. Takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## Ullr (Oct 16, 2013)

Figured I might as well. I have 3 screws every where else so why not right. I have a under powered drill but go HSS drills to use.


----------



## Heatsource (Oct 17, 2013)

you need a "double skirt adapter" for those things.
also- they never took door gaskets....too air tight w/them


----------



## Ullr (Oct 17, 2013)

So some fancy thing that fits over and in the opening? Will check that out. My code enforcer dude said he want to see three screws and that is "enough" for connections. Maybe that will change when he sees the stove more. Also he said it has to have gasket.... If it turns out to be too much I can chip it off some time after he comes to inspect it.


----------

